
It is insane how many research reports predicted the Bitcoin market before hand - analytix
https://bitcite.com/
======
bull-whale
This one called the November 14, 2018 crash before it happened:
[https://cryptonaire.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/stability...](https://cryptonaire.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/stability-concerns-nov0718-cryptonaire.pdf)

